# Slot canyon advice



## dtndvm (Apr 15, 2013)

Long time lurker - first time poster:

I am planning a trip to the slot canyons and Monument Valley, Arizona this August. I have done a bit of research regarding Native American guides for Monument Valley access and the good and bad of the different slot canyons. As this is a very popular photography destination, I thought I would ask if anyone has any advice to get the most out of this trip.

My gear list: 5D Mark III, 16-35L II, 24-105L, 70-300L, 100L Macro, 50 1.4, 1.4x TC, Manfrotto Al tripod w/ Oben BC-1 ball head.

Thanks


----------



## Zen (Apr 16, 2013)

At Monument Valley, try to get a tour on which you are the only party; will give you more time to get some of the spectacular shots that are there.

At slot cyn, don't forget your flash, and be careful with WB.

Good luck. Will be a great trip.

Zen


----------



## kaihp (Apr 19, 2013)

I was in both upper and lower Antelope slot canyons of Page, AZ in October (I guess these are the slot canyons you refer too).
In upper, I brought both my 5D3 with 17-40L and my 50D with 24-70L II. I didn't use the 50D, so I brought only the 5D3+17-40L in lower.

From your gear, I'd choose the 16-35L and bring the tripod - especially in lower Antelope. They will give you a 2 hours "ticket" for you to explore the canyon on your own. Consider bringing a remote trigger also for long exposures.

Research how much sun there is at what time of the day in August - the canyons get a very dull brownish look without sunlight. Upper is kinda A-shaped (narrow in the top, wide in the bottom), whereas the lower is V-shaped. This suggests that you should pick Upper during midday, and Lower in either morning/afternoon.

Since you're in Page, AZ, anyway, I'd suggest you consider going to the "Horseshoe Bend" of the Colorado river on the other side of the town too. This is a sunrise adventure - bring a flashlight.


----------

